# what do you feed?



## shane beanhard

i feed gain 28 mixed about 50\50 with brown rice cooked with cocnut oil,fatty beef off cuts and a small amount of whatever leafy veg i have in.

i find having quite a high carb diet makes them perform better and in the winter when i work them hard it also keeps weight on them better.

im thinking it must work well,i recently took the lurcher to a vet that had never seen him before and he asked if my well worked lurcher was 3 or 4 when in fact he'll soon turn 8.


----------



## rick smith

glad you're happy with your dog's health

can't comment on the diet you mentioned without looking up the ingredients of the dog food, but i have seen dogs that were fed very low quality kibble supplemented with good stuff that were very healthy too, which led me to believe the kibble was doing nothing and the nutrients that made the dog healthy were all the "other stuff" 

as far as carbs and veggies for canines being "best"... it's still unconfirmed either way from what i've researched
... but than again, i haven't done much research in the past few years ;-)

from my limited experience, mixed breed dogs seem to be healthier overall than "pure" breeds, and much less sensitive to diet changes
- lurchers are considered a mixed breed, right ?

how are the teeth ? a lot of vets i run across seem to use teeth condition to determine age more than any other factor even tho teeth can be very "genetic" based too.

you didn't mention bones. does that mean you don't give bones to your dog ? if so ... any particular reason why ?


----------



## susan tuck

shane beanhard said:


> i feed gain 28 mixed about 50\50 with brown rice cooked with cocnut oil,fatty beef off cuts and a small amount of whatever leafy veg i have in.
> 
> i find having quite a high carb diet makes them perform better and in the winter when i work them hard it also keeps weight on them better.
> 
> im thinking it must work well,i recently took the lurcher to a vet that had never seen him before and he asked if my well worked lurcher was 3 or 4 when in fact he'll soon turn 8.


I feed almost no carbs. I'm a raw feeder, the only carbs I feed is the occasional left over cooked veg and sometimes a little fruit. Don't have any issues with performance or weight. I feed various proteins including green tripe, beef, chicken, turkey, lamb, pork, canned mackerel, etc.. I supplement with Vit E, Salmon Oil & coconut oil.

I think dogs can do very well on a variety of diets from even poor quality kibbles to premium kibbles, prey model, BARF model, some carbs no carbs etc.. No one size fits all.


----------



## shane beanhard

i forgot to add they get the occasional raw lamb shin,maybe a couple of times a month.
tbh ive kept a few runners and higher carb diets definately improve performance imo,i done a lot of theoretical research and decided against it for a while but condition,weight and performance all took a hit.

a lot of greyhound people feed brown bread as part of the diet generally alongside some veg and and a performance feed like gain 28 or redmills,so i think its safe to say if low carb was better someone would have swooped in and made a lot of money on the track\coursing field by using a low carb diet by now.

my lurcher isnt pure but not exactly mixed either,a line bred mix maybe.
though imo you'll rarely find a pure greyhound in bad health unless its injured itself by running into something.

for me the thing thats helped the most is the brown riced cooked in coconut oil,whether its a little or a lot i think thats always going to be on the menu here from now.

anyway thats my secret exposed :razz: lets hear more of yours.


----------



## Mike Di Rago

Orijen large breed puppy.I usually (if the pup has no problems digesting) feed the puppstuff till 7-8 months then switch to adult.
I find it is complete food saves the hassel of preparing and is handy if you travel.May seem expensive,but portions especially for adults are less.And if it works...


----------



## Brian McQuain

Orijen makes all my dogs sick, every time. Acana does the same thing, except with their Prairie forumla. I currently go back and forth from raw to Horizon Pulsar...but Im starting to question dog foods lately. I know more than a few working dogs that are fed Ol Roy, Beneful, ect, and they look fine, work well. I know a retired GSD that is currently 17 and kickin. Been fed Beneful almost his whole life and still looks great.


----------



## John Ly

Brian McQuain said:


> I know a retired GSD that is currently 17 and kickin. Been fed Beneful almost his whole life and still looks great.


http://www.people.com/article/104-year-old-woman-drinks-dr-pepper-long-life

nothing beats genetics or maybe just pure luck?


----------



## susan tuck

John Ly said:


> http://www.people.com/article/104-year-old-woman-drinks-dr-pepper-long-life
> 
> nothing beats genetics or maybe just pure luck?


Oh cool I LOVE Dr. Pepper....SCREW my one can a week philosophy I'm going to start guzzling tons of it daily!!!!\\/\\/


----------



## mel boschwitz

Sled dogs are fed very high fat/protein, low carb diets. Research has shown that for long distance work, high fat/protein diets seem to have the best results. High carb makes sense for shorter work with quick bursts of speed, like greyhound racing.


----------



## Gerald Guay

Dogs don't use carbs the same way humans do. They don't need any.

Usually dogs that are fed Orijen that have problems are being fed too much. Except for growing puppies follow the recommendations on the bags. Orijen costs a lot less that people think when you consider how little has to be fed to an adult dog. 

GG


----------



## shane beanhard

John Ly said:


> http://www.people.com/article/104-year-old-woman-drinks-dr-pepper-long-life
> 
> nothing beats genetics or maybe just pure luck?


Maybe it's pickled herself from the inside out and is going to live another 104 years as long she keeps topping up?


----------



## Sarah Platts

Gerald Guay said:


> Orijen costs a lot less that people think when you consider how little has to be fed to an adult dog.
> 
> GG


I'm sorry but $89 for a 25lb sack is expensive.


----------



## leslie cassian

Sarah Platts said:


> I'm sorry but $89 for a 25lb sack is expensive.


Yup, but when you experiment and discover you have to feed twice as much of the $65 a bag premium food for your special needs Malinois who won't hold his weight on anything but a high protein, low carb diet, you pay it. :-|


----------



## Larry Krohn

There is absolutely no need for carbs with dogs. Contrary to popular belief humans also perform better on a high fat and protein diet.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

I am terribly pleased with the Farmina Ancestral Grains (Spelt and Oats), 28-30/18. My GSD has done better on that than on various other grain free products. With the GF foods I cannot keep weight on him. It seems more digestible for the calories than several other foods I have tried. I roated chicken, lamb, and cod for the protein sources within the food.

It is also GMO free (from Italy as in the chicken and lamb are not fed GMO grains)

Perhaps so with Raw but I have too many other things right now to mess with raw.


----------



## shane beanhard

Larry Krohn said:


> There is absolutely no need for carbs with dogs. Contrary to popular belief humans also perform better on a high fat and protein diet.


like they say the proofs in the pudding,but if you know better than the greyhound men and women you're in the wrong game.

swap over and you'll be rich in no time 

but seriously a wolf would naturally eat an entire prey animal,including the contents of its stomach,right?

thats without 40,000 years (?) of domestication and adaptation to being fed a lot of grain,plants and ofal.

my theory is the older breeds are more suited to digesting our left overs,i hear sloughi and saluki for example do much better on a high carb diet and they're imo the ultimate canine athletes.


----------



## Larry Krohn

shane beanhard said:


> like they say the proofs in the pudding,but if you know better than the greyhound men and women you're in the wrong game.
> 
> swap over and you'll be rich in no time
> 
> but seriously a wolf would naturally eat an entire prey animal,including the contents of its stomach,right?
> 
> thats without 40,000 years (?) of domestication and adaptation to being fed a lot of grain,plants and ofal.
> 
> my theory is the older breeds are more suited to digesting our left overs,i hear sloughi and saluki for example do much better on a high carb diet and they're imo the ultimate canine athletes.


I think cost plays a big part in the greyhound diet Shane. High amount of carbs can be fed at a much lower price than quality fat and protein


----------



## shane beanhard

Larry Krohn said:


> I think cost plays a big part in the greyhound diet Shane. High amount of carbs can be fed at a much lower price than quality fat and protein


possibly for some,but if you feed crap your dogs won't perform and earn their keep.

they pay trainers,nutritionists and 'bone men' or specialist but usually unqualified greyhound vets a lot of money.

a friend of mine keeps a few as a hobby,her best dog has apparently earned her 10s of thousands over his racing career and is now still bringing in money as a stud.

I'd feed that dog steak 3 times a day if i thought it would it perform better,but she feeds redmills,rice and rabbit.


----------



## Larry Krohn

shane beanhard said:


> possibly for some,but if you feed crap your dogs won't perform and earn their keep.
> 
> they pay trainers,nutritionists and 'bone men' or specialist but usually unqualified greyhound vets a lot of money.
> 
> a friend of mine keeps a few as a hobby,her best dog has apparently earned her 10s of thousands over his racing career and is now still bringing in money as a stud.
> 
> I'd feed that dog steak 3 times a day if i thought it would it perform better,but she feeds redmills,rice and rabbit.


I have gone back and forth for years, raw vs kibble. I can't really make up my mind. My dogs definitely look beter on raw, teeth are better, poop less but not sure if the overall picture is worth the hassle. Maybe a good kibble supplemented with raw meaty bones like turkey necks and backs, I don't know


----------



## Rob Maltese

I feed my dog kibble, Simply Nourish I blieve is the current brand of choice. Problem is that he doesn't eat always, the food is put down - he may walk over take a few bites then become uninterested. Even after a day of exercise and work he might not eat. Vet said it's not a big deal and to monitor him if he doesn't eat for more then 24-36 hours then it may be a problem.

Still makes me wonder why he doesn't eat, when he was a puppy (11 weeks) before we rescued him he wasn't fed much...up until about 4-6 months old he started slowing his eating habits.


----------



## mel boschwitz

shane beanhard said:


> like they say the proofs in the pudding,but if you know better than the greyhound men and women you're in the wrong game.
> 
> swap over and you'll be rich in no time
> 
> but seriously a wolf would naturally eat an entire prey animal,including the contents of its stomach,right?
> 
> thats without 40,000 years (?) of domestication and adaptation to being fed a lot of grain,plants and ofal.
> 
> my theory is the older breeds are more suited to digesting our left overs,i hear sloughi and saluki for example do much better on a high carb diet and they're imo the ultimate canine athletes.


I think the idea that a wild animal like a wolf gets carbs from eating stomach contents is flawed. They hunt/eat in packs so not all members would get to eat the stomach. 

Stomachs aren't that big

Dogs aren't wolves

There's no doubt dogs have evolved to be able to process some carbs. There's research supporting that

How much? That's up for debate. 

Like a lot of other sports, greyhound racing has evolved to something different then what it was originally intended to be. And those dogs have been bred for generations to work a certain way. There is evidence that fast twitch muscles like those used for racing, feed on sugars and carbs. 

Healthy in the long run? Probably not. But successful for the racing owners. Just like the horse racing industry-it's the bottom line that matters the most


----------



## susan tuck

The older I get the more I learn that there really is never any one "best" way of anything that would apply across the board to all dogs, including diets. It depends on the individual and the type of work the dog is doing.

Actually wolves and other predators shake out the stomach contents of ungulates, they want to not eat the undigested grasses.

It's interesting you bring up what the vet said about the condition of your dog, coincidently in mid March I took my dogs to a sports medicine vet. She was amazed at the condition and muscle tone of my 9 going on 10 year old GSD, felt he was in better shape than most dogs half his age. Of course my other GSD is like the EverReady Bunny - a perpetual motion machine and also in tip top shape. 

It's obvious you have great respect for racing greyhound trainers, I'm sure it's very important to them that their dogs are in optimum racing condition, but as has been pointed out a couple times, racing dogs need to run short distances at top speed. The thing is that means they aren't the be all and end all of conditioning. For example, professional dog sled mushers also pay very close attention to diet, seems like many of them feed a low carb high protein high fat kibble in combination with fresh meats and fish. They amaze me because it's not uncommon to find dogs still thriving and racing into their senior years.


----------



## Ang Cangiano

I raced sled dogs for years (sprint and distance) and we most certainly fed the carbs as an essential part of their diet. Especially right after a run as it helps them recover quicker.

Also, just some trivia, but we have eastern coyotes (also known as Coywolves) that will chow down in our apple orchard when the apples fall. They'll also eat your garden - watermelons, pumpkins, tomatoes, anything. I've also seen them eating berries. We have an abundant/healthy wildlife population as well, so there is no lack of prey for them. They simply choose to eat fruits and vegetables.

Ang


----------



## susan tuck

Did anyone say no carb or just low carb?

From what I gather, wild coyotes and wolves diets are 90% prey animals, 10% fruit and other vegetation, which is a naturally low carb diet.

I found this very interesting article from the Journal of Nutrition specifically about the nutritional requirements of sled dogs and racing greyhounds:

http://jn.nutrition.org/content/128/12/2686S.full

*Major nutrients.*

*"In humans, high carbohydrate diets increase stamina because they increase muscle glycogen (Hultman et al. 1994). In dogs, however, high fat/low carbohydrate diets increase stamina. Beagles ran for 20 miles (140 min) when fed high fat (53–67% of energy) diets but became exhausted after only 15 miles (100 min) when fed a moderate fat (29% of energy) diet (Downey et al. 1980). A high fat/high protein diet containing no carbohydrate resulted in better performance and less evidence of exertional rhabdomyolysis when fed to sled dogs (Kronfeld 1973). A high carbohydrate (59% of energy) low fat (16% of energy) diet fed to sled dogs resulted in higher resting muscle glycogen concentrations compared with a high fat (62% of energy), low carbohydrate (14% of energy) diet, but glycogen was used more rapidly during a race; thus the final muscle glycogen concentration was unchanged (Reynolds et al. 1996).... "*



*".....It is much less clear whether greyhounds should be fed a high fat or high carbohydrate diet. Anaerobic glycogenolysis and glycolysis rather than fat oxidation should provide most of the energy for a sprint race >500 m that lasts only 30 s. Greyhounds develop a marked lactic acidosis (pH 7.0–7.1) and muscle glycogen declines markedly during a race (Rose and Bloomberg 1989); consequently, some authors have suggested that carbohydrate may improve performance (Gannon 1987). Nevertheless, most muscle fibers in greyhounds are of the high oxidative type; high fat diets may therefore increase maximal fat oxidation, total maximal energy expenditure and performance in greyhounds as in sled dogs. One brief report suggests that greyhounds run faster when fed a moderate fat (31% of energy) diet compared with a very high fat (75% of energy) diet (Toll et al. 1992). One abstract suggests that greyhounds run faster when fed a high fat (38% of energy) diet compared with a moderate fat (28% of energy) diet (Hill et al. 1996). These two studies together suggest that optimum performance may be achieved in greyhounds by feeding a moderately high fat diet.*


----------



## Sarah Platts

Rob Maltese said:


> Still makes me wonder why he doesn't eat, when he was a puppy (11 weeks) before we rescued him he wasn't fed much...up until about 4-6 months old he started slowing his eating habits.


For me, I would not worry about it much. My dogs are much the same. Some days they polish the pan, other days they graze through the day. I put the food down but don't remove the pan if they don't finish it within the 15-20 minutes or so that some do. Partly because I think it's healthier and more natural for them and helps keep their weight neutral. Any kibble in the pan becomes part of the next meal (I just reduce the next amount accordingly). By allowing them to graze - because I never know when my pager will go off - I worry less if I have to work them right after they have eaten.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

For all my dogs over time...if it took more time than wolf it down fast we were on our way to the vet


----------



## susan tuck

Rob Maltese said:


> I feed my dog kibble, Simply Nourish I blieve is the current brand of choice. Problem is that he doesn't eat always, the food is put down - he may walk over take a few bites then become uninterested. Even after a day of exercise and work he might not eat. Vet said it's not a big deal and to monitor him if he doesn't eat for more then 24-36 hours then it may be a problem.
> 
> Still makes me wonder why he doesn't eat, when he was a puppy (11 weeks) before we rescued him he wasn't fed much...up until about 4-6 months old he started slowing his eating habits.


Is he of good weight (not over or under)? Does he have normal stools? Does he have the same energy you would find in pups with normal appetites?


----------



## shane beanhard

shane beanhard said:


> like they say the proofs in the pudding,but if you know better than the greyhound men and women you're in the wrong game.
> 
> swap over and you'll be rich in no time
> 
> but seriously a wolf would naturally eat an entire prey animal,including the contents of its stomach,right?
> 
> thats without 40,000 years (?) of domestication and adaptation to being fed a lot of grain,plants and ofal.
> 
> my theory is the older breeds are more suited to digesting our left overs,i hear sloughi and saluki for example do much better on a high carb diet and they're imo the ultimate canine athletes.


Just to go off topic a moment,here is a video of probably the oldest breed of dog in the world coursing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9zLftG-mU4

also certainly 1 of the best athletes in the canine world,I'm told the courses can last 20-30 mins in the blistering heat.

and look how they're fed (10.40 mins on)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hR6Zx227-Y

and from the beginning here

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAQOUZ_hnxc


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

I get off on Old Roy myself!☺

And beer to add a bit of thrill so he gets off too.

I should add his dick is bleeding.


----------



## leslie cassian

Lee, I always thought you fed your dogs gunpowder and chili peppers. Keep 'em lean and mean. :twisted:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

leslie cassian said:


> Lee, I always thought you fed your dogs gunpowder and chili peppers. Keep 'em lean and mean. :twisted:


OLD ROY is solid lettuce. Seems to work fine and I hardly ever need to exercise them because they sleep all day.

They hardly get up to take a dump. When they make it to the door it's pudding crap!☺


----------



## susan tuck

Lee H Sternberg said:


> OLD ROY is solid lettuce. Seems to work fine and I hardly ever need to exercise them because they sleep all day.
> 
> They hardly get up to take a dump. When they make it to the door it's pudding crap!☺


 :lol:
Just the results I'm looking for, thanks for giving us your secret...I'm switching my dogs to Ole' Roy tomorrow! 

...and I won't forget the gunpowder and chili peppers...


----------



## Bob Scott

susan tuck said:


> :lol:
> Just the results I'm looking for, thanks for giving us your secret...I'm switching my dogs to Ole' Roy tomorrow!
> 
> ...and I won't forget the gunpowder and chili peppers...




Add ground up wasps, fresh Rattlensnake heads and an a bit of Moose piss to help it go down easy. 

A touch of mint to it all because the Moose piss can give them bad breath.........unless you like that smell of course. :twisted:


----------



## susan tuck

Bob Scott said:


> Add ground up wasps, fresh Rattlensnake heads and an a bit of Moose piss to help it go down easy.
> 
> A touch of mint to it all because the Moose piss can give them bad breath.........unless you like that smell of course. :twisted:


yummmo! Thanks Bob, will do! I think we may have stumbled upon the magic secret formula for optimum tip top performance!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

susan tuck said:


> :lol:
> Just the results I'm looking for, thanks for giving us your secret...I'm switching my dogs to Ole' Roy tomorrow!
> 
> ...and I won't forget the gunpowder and chili peppers...


They look so CUTE sleeping all day. 

And weight is absolutely no issue.


----------



## susan tuck

Lee H Sternberg said:


> They look so CUTE sleeping all day.
> 
> And weight is absolutely no issue.


 Do they also produce massive quantities of noxious gas? Because I require that, you know.


----------



## leslie cassian

susan tuck said:


> Do they also produce massive quantities of noxious gas? Because I require that, you know.


Noxious gas helps as intruder deterrent, I can see how that would be a bonus.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

It's no problem if you keep windows open. 

I have a feeling that's why all the women folk wear coats in this house. 

The side benefit to that is I'm hoping it's cold enough in here to get my 26 year old daughter to finally move the hell out.😀


----------



## Sarah Platts

Laugh if you will but I may be putting my pup Gus on Ol' Roy because he's allergic to just about anything containing meat. He seems to down this stuff with gusto so a diet of corn might be just the ticket. I need to see if there's a 'vegetarian kibble'.....


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Sarah Platts said:


> Laugh if you will but I may be putting my pup Gus on Ol' Roy because he's allergic to just about anything containing meat. He seems to down this stuff with gusto so a diet of corn might be just the ticket. I need to see if there's a 'vegetarian kibble'.....


I'm dead serious here,not.

I was thinking of your dog when I recommended Ole Roy.☺


----------



## Bob Scott

Lee said

"The side benefit to that is I'm hoping it's cold enough in here to get my 26 year old daughter to finally move the hell out.&#55357;&#56832;"


Trust me, it ain't gonna happen. They'll visit all the time and bring these noisy, smelly little things that grow into bottom less garbage disposals that eat anything they get their hands on from YOUR pantry. I declared my Pecan Sandies cookies were off limit from the time they could reach that shelf. 
RIIIIIIIIIIIGT! :lol: 
Grandma changed my declaration.............AGAIN!8-[8-[8-[
I can't even scare the filthy beast anymore. :grin: :wink:

Then there's the pets they bring and leave with a "By the way were going to FLA for a week. Can you watch Vegas/Louie/Tinker bell/Pippa for us?" "Oh yeah, Tinker bell is in heat" be sure and watch her when you put them in the yard with Thunder and Trooper". :-o:-o:-o:-o 

I still have a Corn snake one grandaughter left here a couple of yrs ago. 

:-k I think her dad had something to do with that cause my daughters had snakes for pets when they were that age. :lol: :lol: 

We Love em to pieces regardless! :wink:


----------



## Haz Othman

Iv tried lots of stuff with the last 5 dogs. I always kept coming back to Cosco's Kirkland food. Dogs always look good, stools consistent, coats are nice and price cant be beat. 
I also throw in a handful of alphalpha pellets daily. Once in a while a raw egg or some left over cooking gravy.

Sometimes Ill feed raw too if its on hand.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

I think so much is genetics. My neighbor just had to put down her 17 year old husky. 17 years on nothing but pedigree from the grocery store


----------



## leslie cassian

I've been experimenting with a grocery store brand. President's Choice grain free fish and potato is 32% protein, 15% fat and the ingredient list looks pretty good. Not super cheap at $35 for 9 kg, but still cheaper than Orijen and if my Mal holds his weight on it without increasing portions, I may make the switch permanently. 

Even the small breed formula (27/17) looks pretty good and will do in a pinch.


----------



## Joby Becker

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I think so much is genetics. My neighbor just had to put down her 17 year old husky. 17 years on nothing but pedigree from the grocery store


ditto on that..
genetics has a lot of influence is my opinion. on longevity and health/performance and requirements.

that being said with a very active working dog, it never hurts to try to feed the best you can..without going insane of course...

i have always pretty much stuck in the middle price range for foods personally.occasionally even the cheap side..rarely on the super premium side.


----------



## Sarah Platts

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I was thinking of your dog when I recommended Ole Roy.☺


Glad someone thinks of my dog occasionally. Come to find out they do make vegetarian kibbles. mostly based on soybeans and corn. Will probably give it a shot just to see how the pup likes it.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Sarah Platts said:


> Glad someone thinks of my dog occasionally. Come to find out they do make vegetarian kibbles. mostly based on soybeans and corn. Will probably give it a shot just to see how the pup likes it.


You know, Sarah, that you can always count on me for helpful advice.☺


----------



## Sarah Platts

Lee, 

I count on you for a lot of everything. Whether I needed it or not....lol


----------



## Connie Sutherland

susan tuck said:


> I feed almost no carbs. I'm a raw feeder, the only carbs I feed is the occasional left over cooked veg and sometimes a little fruit. Don't have any issues with performance or weight. I feed various proteins including green tripe, beef, chicken, turkey, lamb, pork, canned mackerel, etc.. I supplement with Vit E, Salmon Oil & coconut oil. ...... No one size fits all.



I feed just about exactly what Sue mentions, including the oil and E supplements.


----------



## catherine hardigan

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I think so much is genetics. My neighbor just had to put down her 17 year old husky. 17 years on nothing but pedigree from the grocery store


This.

Dogs with strong constitutions live longer, regardless of what they're fed. The genetically weaker dogs need more dietary coddling.

Anecdotally, the dogs my family had while I was a kid, mutts fed cheap Purina kibble, lived to be at least 14. Even the 80 lb rott-mix. They all lived outside, got tons of exercise, and never had a chunky day in their lives.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

catherine hardigan said:


> This.
> 
> Dogs with strong constitutions live longer, regardless of what they're fed. The genetically weaker dogs need more dietary coddling.
> 
> Anecdotally, the dogs my family had while I was a kid, mutts fed cheap Purina kibble, lived to be at least 14. Even the 80 lb rott-mix. They all lived outside, got tons of exercise, and never had a chunky day in their lives.


My Rottie lived until 13 years old, almost his whole life on Purina. When I liveCosta Rica he ate this garbage that can in a plain plastic bag. God only knows what was in it.


----------



## Bob Scott

When I was a kid most of our dogs thrived on Purina dog Chow and were treated to a can of Strongheart or canned horse meat occasionally.

Seems they crapped 2lb for every 1lb of dog chow they ate. :-o


----------



## Bob Scott

When I was a kid most of our dogs thrived on Purina dog Chow, table scraps (including any bones) and were treated to a can of Strongheart or canned horse meat occasionally.

Seems they crapped 2lb for every 1lb of dog chow they ate. :-o


----------



## leslie cassian

With the foster dogs I have, I feed what the rescue gives me. It's usually good quality kibble, but I really notice the difference between good and premium when I'm picking up after the dogs. Living in the city, I'm either stooping and scooping on a walk, or doing poop patrol in my small yard, so I get constant updates on how much goes in and how much comes out. I am somewhat amazed right now at how much comes out of the petite Lab girl I have now. If I had a say, she'd be on a premium diet.


----------

